# Sonnax zip kits - make a difference?



## Jonny33 (Aug 10, 2018)

Hi all. I have a 6hp26 transmission generation one. 140000 miles with new lifeguard 6, filter, seals etc done 5 months ago. I'm quite interested in the zip kit to replace the worn parts if any in the valve body. Fun project for me hopefully making the shifts a bit crisper as they do feel a little sluggish. Could be worn bushings, clutch plates but read that the valve body are prone to getting tired also. Would just like to hear from drivers who have successfully installed this. Thanks.


----------



## Rick D (Jul 15, 2014)

HerbP has used them and talks about them when transmission questions come up.. I am assuming he will chime in here eventually... I am going to use one this winter when I service mine.... You probably need to get a new separator plate also if you decide to do a sonnax kit. Have to take your transmission apart first to see which one you need.....


----------



## Jonny33 (Aug 10, 2018)

All upgraded with the zip kit, new plate and new ZF solenoids. Adaptions reset and all working so much better.
Shift flare that was present on all gears is now gone!!
5-6th thump gone!

Still a bit harsh 1-2 but I believe its smoothing out as the adaptions calibrate slowly for the new solenoids.
Old ones were all leaking on the inner seal but electrically sound.

So shift quality improved greatly without a full rebuild.
All diy. Just took plenty of time with this. Not a difficult job really.


----------



## Rick D (Jul 15, 2014)

Jonny33 said:


> All upgraded with the zip kit, new plate and new ZF solenoids. Adaptions reset and all working so much better.
> Shift flare that was present on all gears is now gone!!
> 5-6th thump gone!
> 
> ...


 Could you define " Adaptions reset" for an old guy... \
How could you tell if your solenoids were leaking?

Thanks Rick


----------



## Jonny33 (Aug 10, 2018)

Rick D said:


> Jonny33 said:
> 
> 
> > All upgraded with the zip kit, new plate and new ZF solenoids. Adaptions reset and all working so much better.
> ...


The adaptions are what the gearbox ecu(tcm) has learnt to shift. Pressure levels and time for each clutch compensating for wear and change in oil properties etc. From the adaptive learning of the 6hp26. Whenever anything is changed you need to reset /clear these learnt variables otherwise it can shift badly. Basically learning from scratch again.

The solenoids have 2 orings with an inlet and outlet. Above the snout is where I tested them for leakage. I built a simple vacuum device (brake bleeder with gauge) and used a tube to seal the inlet and outlet. Create the vacuum to test the bushing where the piston enters. The bushing should be tight. Bit like an engine valve and sleeve where they should be oil tight. They should hold 67 psi.


----------



## Soldier_ (Mar 5, 2017)

Jonny33 said:


> The adaptions are what the gearbox ecu(tcm) has learnt to shift. Pressure levels and time for each clutch compensating for wear and change in oil properties etc. From the adaptive learning of the 6hp26. Whenever anything is changed you need to reset /clear these learnt variables otherwise it can shift badly. Basically learning from scratch again.
> 
> The solenoids have 2 orings with an inlet and outlet. Above the snout is where I tested them for leakage. I built a simple vacuum device (brake bleeder with gauge) and used a tube to seal the inlet and outlet. Create the vacuum to test the bushing where the piston enters. The bushing should be tight. Bit like an engine valve and sleeve where they should be oil tight. They should hold 67 psi.


Where did you get the separator plate from and how do you know which one you needed (someone mentioned it)?

How has the BMW held up?


----------



## Rick D (Jul 15, 2014)

Soldier_ said:


> Where did you get the separator plate from and how do you know which one you needed (someone mentioned it)?
> 
> How has the BMW held up?


 EBAY... There will be a number on the plate or you can compare your separator plate to the pics that are shown in the for sale ads....


----------

